# Building collapse video



## cda (Jan 12, 2014)

http://mediacdn.wral.com:1935/vods3/_definst_/mp4:amazons3/cbcnewmedia_wowza/reportit_52d1bf00-ac38-0079-71cf-7cd230343bb8-576x324-15-768.mp4/playlist.m3u8


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2014)

You might be able to see the video, but i cannot


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2014)

I can see it and it was awesome and a lesson to many


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.wral.com/news/video/13291429/

The high winds brought down part of a building under construction


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> You might be able to see the video, but i cannot


Only for those with a need to know


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2014)

http://mediacdn.wral.com:1935/vods3/_definst_/mp4:amazons3/cbcnewmedia_wowza/reportit_52d1bf00-ac38-0079-71cf-7cd230343bb8-576x324-15-768.mp4/playlist.m3u8


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Only for those with a need to know


And I don't.....Still


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 12, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I can see it and it was awesome and a lesson to many


Nail things off?

None of the ply was nailed off. Clean separation of all the panels from the framing. Probably just tacked together, with none of the holddowns and hardware installed.

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Jan 12, 2014)

_*Well I do*_, another example of crappy lightweight construction. You can't depend on shear plywood alone to brace a building, it must have been nailed off since they were putting the WRB on the walls.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2014)

Looked like the UK.  Probably the only difference between the buildings under construction and the one he was filming in was drywall.  I wonder how safe they felt watching that from a similar building (I assume of course it was the same development and building)


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 13, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> _*Well I do*_, another example of crappy lightweight construction. You can't depend on shear plywood alone to brace a building, it must have been nailed off since they were putting the WRB on the walls.


Pay close attention to the bottom of the garage openings. On one area there is a 1 foot strip missing at the bottom. The buildings with the green wrap have already had their inspections and I would bet are properly nailed and resisted the forces put on them. The collapsed building had not gotten that far yet and was therefore not wrapped. you can see the plywood just popping off the studs.

One or two more days of nailing and hardware might have saved it.

Brent.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 13, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Looked like the UK.  Probably the only difference between the buildings under construction and the one he was filming in was drywall.  I wonder how safe they felt watching that from a similar building (I assume of course it was the same development and building)


Apparently this was in the US.  I was going by the accent of the videographer originally.  East coast, northeast/


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Apparently this was in the US.  I was going by the accent of the videographer originally.  East coast, northeast/


There you go judging people

I wonder what you say about me behind the compter


----------



## kyhowey (Jan 13, 2014)

Evidently, it was in Raleigh, NC


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2014)

Already posted...missed it, North Raleigh, NC


----------



## Frank (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like the failure started on the first floor.  This level did not have muchexterior plywood and likely inadequate temporary bracing.  The not yet installed drywall was likely counted on for the permanant bracing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2014)

Building collapse video

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/01/12/stunning-footage-shows-north-carolina-condo-collapse-from-high-winds/


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2014)

Same one from "bigger nails" post...but still way cool....


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2014)

here is another one

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/off-topic-posts/13400-i-told-you-use-bigger-nails.html


----------



## Phil (Jan 14, 2014)

Wind Blows Over Building Under Construction

In case some of you had not seen this already, the first link below is a video of a residential building under construction that blew. The second is a follow up story.

http://www.wral.com/news/video/13291429/

http://www.wral.com/builder-starting-over-on-storm-damaged-condos-in-brier-creek/13295582/


----------



## Phil (Jan 14, 2014)

I just noticed that mtlogcabin already started a thread in the off topic forum: http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/off-topic-posts/13419-building-collapse-video.html


----------



## north star (Jan 14, 2014)

*~ ~ | ~ ~*





> "I wonder what you say about me behind the compter"


Only good things ***cda***, ...only good things !........Mmmmmmmmwhaaaa  Haaa Haaaaaaaaa !   :devil*~ ~ | ~ ~*


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 14, 2014)

I am used to plywood being installed horizontally on the first run so that the eight foot plywood section covers the seam of the platform framing to help prohibit the hinge effect at this intersection... it appears that all plywood was ran vertical in the video.


----------



## ICE (Jan 14, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I am used to plywood being installed horizontally on the first run so that the eight foot plywood section covers the seam of the platform framing to help prohibit the hinge effect at this intersection... it appears that all plywood was ran vertical in the video.


I seldom see panels applied with the long dimension horizontal because the edges must be blocked.

In the video, the house on the left was shoved off the foundation and then it drug the one on the right down with it.


----------

